# December '14 Official MOTM Vote Thread



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

*









We have 5 members nominated for Member of the Month
It's up to you to decide who deserves December's MOTM Title.

The winner will receive a $25 off code for the Bad News Racing website.


Polls will end on December 31st.

*​*Iggy
JBlackburn
XtremeRevolution
AshleyFromFacebook
Chevy Customer Care​*


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup j , your going Down !

​voted for Iggy !


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hooray! We are so honored and excited for the recognition. Thank you all, and may the best member win! :rock:

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.*
Once again I feel I'm walking a high wire without a net.

*Five indisputably qualified parties standing for election, each one held in such esteem by their CruzeTALK colleagues that their names and portraits should hang proudly in Chevrolet's Hall of Fame and their countenances be revealed to the world by enshrining thir portraits on boxes of Wheaties.

The pressure's building, I love them all, yet I face the seemingly impossible task of voting four of them off the island. I'd rather walk the plank ...... but I pledged an oath when I signed on to do my duty no matter what, so Patsy G. and the gang at Chevrolet Customer Care it is!

Merry Christmas Patsy G.
With grateful thanks for all you and the Ren-Cen lovelies do, I am,

- -
Yours truly,
XxOxO, 
UlyssesSG


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Vote for Ashley!!


Vote for Carly for December COTM and Ashley for MOTM!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Iggy
Iggy , Iggy,
Iggy ,
Iggy ,
:goodjob:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

brian v said:


> iggy
> iggy , iggy,
> iggy ,
> iggy ,
> :goodjob:


pop


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Did I win?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

KOBALT said:


> Did I win?


Winner winner chicken dinner!


Vote for Carly for December COTM and Ashley for MOTM!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

​Vote For Iggy ! We don't want him to POP ...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

is Iggy here ?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Iggy You should ​ VOTE


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> Iggy You should ​ VOTE


I'm afraid Iggy might have popped, Brian.


Vote for Carly for December COTM and Ashley for MOTM!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

​Iggy lives :blowup::blowup:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Iggy , Iggy , 




sup Jon ? Are we going to let j win ?
Folks VOTE ............


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Sup Brian. Ashley's got this if everyone would just VOTE!


Vote for Carly for December COTM and Ashley for MOTM!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

SUP j ? Now Put Up Jan 2015 COTM/MOTM ...Danny ...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who voted!

MOTM Hall of fame post here:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/26-cotm-motm-hall-fame/105889-december-14-motm-winner-jblackburn.html


----------

